# Existing ceiling.



## Ryan (Feb 7, 2021)

Hi all, I’ve got wood paneling in my basement that I’d like to remove and replace with drywall. My ceiling are finished. 
What is the best way to rock the walls without having to destroy the ceiling? The paneling is directly on the studs. It’s finishing the joint between the wall and ceiling that has me concerned.


----------



## Mudrocker (Feb 7, 2021)

Ryan said:


> Hi all, I’ve got wood paneling in my basement that I’d like to remove and replace with drywall. My ceiling are finished.
> What is the best way to rock the walls without having to destroy the ceiling? The paneling is directly on the studs. It’s finishing the joint between the wall and ceiling that has me concerned.


Hi Ryan. Is the ceiling textured. I’m assuming it hence your conundrum. If not just tape it and finish it out. But I’m betting it is. 
I would just hang it tight as I could and then you can flat tape it. Put tape on the wall only like you would do around a shower. Tape it,run a thin coat of mud, Laying your knife as flat as possible will help with all the bumps. Sand it and touch it up. You may have a couple of spots that try to crack if so just caulk them and paint. Sometimes you’ll have to run it twice.


----------



## 🤡 drywall 🤡 (Feb 12, 2021)

Great advice mudrocker....my thoughts exactly 🤔


----------



## baileychic8 (Jul 29, 2021)

Just finish the paneling and make it look like sheet rock I've done it several times after scratching it up put a coat of original kilz on it then fill in the seams.


----------



## baileychic8 (Jul 29, 2021)

baileychic8 said:


> Just finish the paneling and make it look like sheet rock I've done it several times after scratching it up put a coat of original kilz on it then fill in the seams.
> Crown molding will hide anything.


----------

